# Η επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου Γ΄



## drsiebenmal (Feb 5, 2013)

Ορίστε και ένας ολόφρεσκος σημερινός σκιώδης  μονάρχης Ριχάρδος Γ', από το Βήμα, να μας βρίσκεται...

Μετά την ταυτοποίηση του σκελετού που βρέθηκε τον περασμένο Αύγουστο, στο κέντρο του Λέστερ με τον σχεδόν μυθικό βασιλιά Ριχάρδο Γ', πραγματοποιήθηκε και η ψηφιακή αναδόμηση του προσώπου του, αποκαλύπτοντας πώς έμοιαζε κατά πάσα πιθανότητα εν ζωή ο σκιώδης μονάρχης.


----------



## SBE (Feb 5, 2013)

Καθόλου αναξιόπιστα δεν θα έλεγα τα μεταγενέστερα πορτέτα του Ριχάρδου, αν κρίνουμε από αυτό:






Κι όπως λέει η είδηση στο BBC, που είναι η πηγή του Βήματος:
 
Dr Ashdown-Hill said: “All the surviving portraits of him --even the very later ones with humped backs and things which were obviously later additions - facially are quite similar [to each other] so it has always been assumed that they were based on a contemporary portrait painted in his lifetime or possibly several portraits painted in his lifetime”.​


----------



## Earion (Mar 22, 2015)

* Πλήθη συρρέουν στο Λέστερ για την επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου του Γ΄*

Χιλιάδες άτομα καταφτάνουν στο Λέστερ για την επαναταφή του βρετανού βασιλιά Ριχάρδου του Γ΄. Η νεκρική πομπή θα περάσει από διάφορα σημεία του Λέστερ που σχετίζονται με τον θρυλικό Βρετανό βασιλιά, ο οποίος πέθανε το 1485 κατά τη διάρκεια μάχης. Η επαναταφή του Ριχάρδου του Γ΄ θα γίνει την Πέμπτη σε τελετή που θα γίνει στον καθεδρικό ναό του Λέστερ.

Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2012 ομάδα αρχαιολόγων από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Λέστερ εντόπισε σε ανασκαφή λείψανα που θεωρήθηκε ότι ανήκουν στον Βρετανό βασιλιά Ριχάρδο τον Γ΄. Αμέσως μετά έγιναν εξετάσεις DNA, οι οποίες απέδειξαν ότι τα λείψανα ανήκουν στον Ριχάρδο. 

Η πομπή για την επαταφή του ξεκινά την Κυριακή στην περιοχή Φεν Λέιν Φαρμ, όπου θεωρείται το πιο κοντινό σημείο όπου σκοτώθηκε ο βασιλιάς. Τελετές θα λάβουν χώρα και σε διάφορες άλλες περιοχές του Λέστερ. Ο δήμος έχει ήδη προειδοποιήσει για κυκλοφοριακό κομφούζιο στους δρόμους λόγω των τελετών αυτών.

*Η ανακάλυψη
*
Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2012 ομάδα αρχαιολόγων από το Πανεπιστήμιο του Λέστερ εντόπισε σε ανασκαφή λείψανα που θεωρήθηκε ότι ανήκουν στον Βρετανό βασιλιά Ριχάρδο τον Γ΄. Αμέσως μετά έγιναν εξετάσεις DNA οι οποίες απέδειξαν ότι τα λείψανα ανήκουν στον Ριχάρδο. 

Ο βασιλιάς Ριχάρδος ο Γ΄απαθανατίστηκε στο ομώνυμο έργο του Σαίξπηρ με την περίφημη κραυγή «Το βασίλειό μου για ένα άλογο». Ο Ριχάρδος ο Γ΄ στέφθηκε βασιλιάς της Αγγλίας τον Ιούλιο του 1483 στο Αβαείο του Ουέστμινστερ. Σκοτώθηκε στις 22 Αυγούστου 1485 στη μάχη του Μπόσγουορθ, κατά τον εμφύλιο μεταξύ του Οίκου του Λάνκαστερ και του Οίκου της Υόρκης (γνωστού και ως «Πολέμου των Ρόδων»). Η σωρός [sic] του μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα μοναστήρι των Φραγκισκανών στο Λονδίνο, ωστόσο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου η ακριβής τοποθεσία του τάφου του παρέμεινε άγνωστη.

Τόσο ο Σαίξπηρ, όσο και οι Τυδώρ, η οικογένεια που τον νίκησε, εξασφάλισαν ότι ο Ριχάρδος ο Γ΄ θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως «κακός», καθώς πολλοί ιστορικοί πιστεύουν πως ήταν υπεύθυνος για τον φόνο των νεαρών ανιψιών του, του βασιλιά Εδουάρδου του Ε΄.και του πρίγκιπα Ριχάρδου, που εξαφανίστηκαν ενώ ήταν κρατούμενοι στον Πύργο του Λονδίνου. Ο νικητής της αναμέτρησης Ερρίκος Τυδώρ στέφθηκε βασιλιάς Αγγλίας ως Ερρίκος Ζ΄.

*Η επιστημονική έρευνα
*
Ομάδα ερευνητών του Πανεπιστημίου του Λέστερ μελέτησε τα λείψανα του Ριχάρδου σε μια προσπάθεια να διαπιστώσουν την αιτία του θανάτου του. Σύμφωνα με τους ερευνητές ο Ριχάρδος έφερε πολλαπλά χτυπήματα τα περισσότερα εκ των οποίων έγιναν από όπλα της εποχής γεγονός που επιβεβαιώνει την ιστορική καταγραφή ότι ο Βρετανός βασιλιάς πέθανε κατά τη διάρκεια μάχης. Οι ερευνητές υποστηρίζουν ότι τρία από αυτά τα χτυπήματα, δύο στο κεφάλι και ένα στη λεκάνη, ήταν τόσο σφοδρά και συντριπτικά που πιθανότατα ήταν εκείνα που τον σκότωσαν. Οι ερευνητές εκτιμούν ότι τα χτυπήματα αυτά έγιναν είτε από κάποιο μεγάλο σπαθί είτε από κάποιο άλλο ισχυρό όπλο της εποχής όπως η αλαβάρδα (ένας διπλός πέλεκυς με μακρύ κοντάρι). Με δεδομένο ότι τα χέρια και άλλα σημεία του σώματος του Ριχάρδου του Γ΄ δεν φέρουν ίχνη (σοβαρών τουλάχιστον) χτυπημάτων, εκτιμούν ότι ο βασιλιάς φορούσε την πανοπλία του αλλά κάποια στιγμή στη διάρκεια της μάχης είτε έβγαλε ο ίδιος είτε του έπεσε το κράνος με αποτέλεσμα να μείνει εκτεθειμένο το κεφάλι του και να δεχτεί τα θανατηφόρα χτυπήματα. Η εξέταση δημοσιεύεται στην επιθεώρηση _Lancet_ και προσφέρει, όπως είναι ευνόητο, νέα δεδομένα στους ιστορικούς.

Εικόνες από την ανασκαφή







A new facial reconstruction of King Richard III, based on the bones unearthed beneath a parking lot in Leicester, England, show the vilified monarch in a kinder, gentler light.

*King Richard III - Facial Reconstruction *












Here the spine of what has been confirmed to belong to King Richard III. The spine shows the king would've had so-called idiopathic adolescent-onset scoliosis, meaning the cause is unclear though the individual would have developed the disorder after age 10; the curvature would've put pressure on the man's heart and lungs and could've caused pain.

*Richard III The New Evidence

*




Deformed, unfinished ...



Spoiler



But I, that am not shaped for sportive tricks,

Nor made to court an amorous looking glass;
I, that am rudely stamped and want love’s majesty
To strut before a wanton ambling nymph;

I, that am curtailed of this fair proportion,
Cheated of feature by dissembling nature,
*Deformed*, *unfinished*, sent before my time

Into this breathing world, *scarce half made up*,

And that so lamely and unfashionable
That dogs bark at me as I halt by them—

Σαίξπηρ, _Ριχάρδος ο Γ΄_, Πράξη Α, Σκηνή 1η


Highlights From "Richard III" Starring Kevin Spacey

Richard III - Ian McKellen (Original Trailer)

Al Pacino - Looking for Richard (1996) Trailer


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

> Η σωρός του μεταφέρθηκε σε ένα μοναστήρι των Φραγκισκανών στο Λονδίνο, ωστόσο με το πέρασμα του χρόνου η ακριβής τοποθεσία του τάφου του παρέμεινε άγνωστη.



Η σωρός; ΟΚ... Ας αλιεύσουμε κανένα μαργαριτάρι καλύτερα. 
Αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι το πτώμα του Ριχάρδου είχε ταφεί μαζί με άλλα κοντά στο σημείο της μάχης, εκεί που βρέθηκε πρόπερσι. Άλλωστε από πολιτική άποψη δεν είναι και πολύ έξυπνη κίνηση να φέρει ο σφετεριστής του θρόνου τη σορό του αντιπάλου του στην πρωτεύουσα όπου υπήρχαν ακόμα οπαδοί του νόμιμου βασιλιά. 
Και υποψιάζομαι ότι ο συντάκτης διάβασε Greyfriars Abbey και νόμισε ότι πρόκειται για την περιοχή του Σίτυ Λονδίνου που υπήρχε το μεσαίωνα μονή Φραγκισκανών. 
Κι αυτοί οι Φραγκισκανοί βρε παιδί μου, παντού το ίδιο χρώμα ράσα φοράγανε...

Από τη Βίκι:

_The [Greyfriars] friary is best known as the burial place of King Richard III who was hastily buried in the friary church following his death at the Battle of Bosworth. A 2012/13 archaeological dig successfully identified the site of the Greyfriars church and the location of Richard's burial._

ΥΓ Και κάτι που έμαθα ψάχνοντας: Shambles λέει είναι περιοχή του Σίτι όπου παραδοσιακά βρίσκονταν κρεοπωλεία, γιατί shambles σήμαινε τα παλιά χρόνια κρεοπωλείο αλλά και σφαγείο. Χμ... Omnishambles- μακελειό.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

SBE said:


> ...
> ΥΓ Και κάτι που έμαθα ψάχνοντας: Shambles λέει είναι περιοχή του Σίτι όπου παραδοσιακά βρίσκονταν κρεοπωλεία, γιατί shambles σήμαινε τα παλιά χρόνια κρεοπωλείο αλλά και σφαγείο. Χμ... Omnishambles- μακελειό.



Από το νήμα *omnishambles*:



daeman said:


> ...
> _Omnishambles_ combines the prefix _omni-_ with the old English word _shambles_, which started life as a singular noun (shamble), meaning a table or stall for the sale of meat. From the 15th century, it was used mainly in the plural, to denote a meat market – a collection of individual stalls – and visitors to the city of York can walk through a medieval street called The Shambles, which used to be full of butcher’s shops. From here, it also came to mean a slaughterhouse or abattoir, and from around 1600 it acquired a figurative sense, denoting – as the OED puts it – ‘a place of carnage or wholesale slaughter’.
> 
> Its current use, meaning a situation of great disorder, suggesting incompetent management, is relatively recent. Like most words of this type, it tends to be modified (or ‘amplified’) by words like _total, utter, absolute_, and – most frequently – _complete_ … even when the subject is a trivial upset, as in this ridiculous example from our corpus:
> ...


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά άμα δεν το βρω μόνη μου δεν θα το θυμάμαι. Αυτή είναι η βάση της σύγχρονης φιλοσοφίας της εκπαίδευσης, άλλωστε.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2015)

...
Κυρία, κυρία, πειράζει που βοηθώ όποτε μπορώ;


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2015)

Βόηθα, αλλά μην απογοοητέυεσαι άμα δεν εντυπώνονται.


----------

